# Questions about Califur



## AvalonTheWolf (Jul 11, 2013)

So as I said in my little introduction post I'm very new to all of this.

I have a couple questions and would be very greatful is someone could answer them. 

Is there an age restriction for Califur? Can anybody go in a fursuit? Does is cost a lot?

I might have more questions along the way.... I'm not the brightest person


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm sure you'd have better luck contacting the people actually running the convention. Although most cons don't have age restrictions as far as I know and I'm sure if you have a ticket you can just kinda go in a suit (although I have no idea why you'd want to dress as a carpet in the middle of summer).


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 12, 2013)

I go to califur every year, as I live about 15 mins away from where it is held.  If your going by yourself you need to be 18+.  If younger than that you need to be there with a parent to sign a form of some sort.  

Yes, anybody can go in fursuit.  But to access the con space at the hotel you need to register with the con.  The whole weekend (Friday, Saturday, Sunday) is $50.  Each individual day is $25 I believe.  
All the info you need you will find at www.califur.com



And ignore Pastry, he's just a butthurt self loathing furry.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> And ignore Pastry, he's just a butthurt self loathing furry.



I love you too. <3


----------



## AvalonTheWolf (Jul 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I go to califur every year, as I live about 15 mins away from where it is held.  If your going by yourself you need to be 18+.  If younger than that you need to be there with a parent to sign a form of some sort.
> 
> Yes, anybody can go in fursuit.  But to access the con space at the hotel you need to register with the con.  The whole weekend (Friday, Saturday, Sunday) is $50.  Each individual day is $25 I believe.
> All the info you need you will find at www.califur.com
> ...



Thank you so much! I would love to go next year but my mother doesn't like me being apart of the furry fandom.... It's depressing.


----------



## Thundershadowwolf (Jul 20, 2013)

it will be fun at Califur  once again. Not only going to go to the  Con but also going to Disneyland and  Universal studios as well with friends


----------

